# Polaroid Sprintscan 120 (Microtek 120tf) Feed Problems



## BaronKatz (Feb 24, 2011)

Dear All,

I have just purchased a used Polaroid Sprintscan 120 scanner. After some tweeking of software and drivers, I managed to get it to work on my Windows XP 32 bit computer with the default software.

However, when I click the preview or scan buttons, the scanner makes a loading noise and then it says that no media found and to insert a film tray. The problem is that when I insert it, it does not suck it in. The light blinks yellow when starting up and then goes solid yellow. I am using firewire and have tried to change SCSI adresses on the back of the scanner.

Let me know what you think. If this is a mechanical problem can I fix it myself? I have tried to call Polaroid about this but they keep giving my different numbers every time I call and all of them say that they can't help me with the scanners and to call someone else. Microtek wont help either due to the fact that they say that even though they made the scanner for Polaroid that it is essentially an OEM product with different firmware, etc.. and they dont help with OEM products.

If in fact it does need repair, is there a scanner repair place in the San Francisco area or is there any way to get Polaroid (or Microtek) to repair the mechanice or do a service for me?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## nickraw (Jul 18, 2012)

In the event that you still receive alerts about responses to this post, I'd like to offer you my Polaroid SprintScan 120. I've had the device since about 2002. I have used it on several systems and with several operating systems, most recently on a tired and dated PC running Windows XP. I have all of the necessary peripheries, including numerous types of power cables (in case you travel to Europe with this device to scan film negatives). I just pulled it out of its original packaging a month ago when I picked up twelve rolls of film that I had left undeveloped for about a decade. I scanned the shots I was interested in and haven't used it since, though it worked without a hitch. I really have no use for it, and I hate to walk it across the street to the thrift store if someone out there has one and appreciates what it does. Apparently, the internet returns ZERO results on anyone trying to sell this device, and I would have no idea what value it might have to someone else. Honestly, if you're still using it and are willing to pay for me to ship it to you, you can have it. Let me know...


----------



## Rainjoe (Jan 10, 2013)

nickraw said:


> In the event that you still receive alerts about responses to this post, I'd like to offer you my Polaroid SprintScan 120. I've had the device since about 2002. I have used it on several systems and with several operating systems, most recently on a tired and dated PC running Windows XP. I have all of the necessary peripheries, including numerous types of power cables (in case you travel to Europe with this device to scan film negatives). I just pulled it out of its original packaging a month ago when I picked up twelve rolls of film that I had left undeveloped for about a decade. I scanned the shots I was interested in and haven't used it since, though it worked without a hitch. I really have no use for it, and I hate to walk it across the street to the thrift store if someone out there has one and appreciates what it does. Apparently, the internet returns ZERO results on anyone trying to sell this device, and I would have no idea what value it might have to someone else. Honestly, if you're still using it and are willing to pay for me to ship it to you, you can have it. Let me know...


Sir,I was wondering if you still have this scanner with you?i'd be more than happy to have it 'cause I have lots of film to scan.of course I will pay for shipping.


----------

